

Chinese TV clip of rocket launch: Music is "America the Beautiful" - dctoedt
http://newscontent.cctv.com/news.jsp?fileId=117772

======
dctoedt
Hat tip: James Fallows [1]

[1]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/09/how...](http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/09/how-
can-you-not-love-this/245927/)

------
zoowar
The mp3 for America the Beautiful must have been on the same drive as the
rocket designs.

